# Walnut and Cherry



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2014)

@Gixxerjoe04 came over tonight and we tried out my new saw. Found some neat stuff amid his pile of storm goodies.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 31, 2014)

THe walnut crotch in the back looks nice!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh you got it bad now! LOL. Nice stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, Greg... Having it 'bad' is an understatement. My neighbors probably hate me now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cool looking timber Jonathan. That walnut looks very interesting.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2014)

Sure love to see a pickup full of wood!!! Drool, drool, drool! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2014)

One of many, all milled with a chainsaw mill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

